# Audio e video nn vanno !!![RISOLTO]

## alex4988

Ciao a tutti,

Vi direte ha fatto poker eh si ho fatto poker...

Allora ho un bel problema con la scheda audio ati radeon 7200 tutti mi dicono è configurata bene ma nn va il direct rendering  e quindi vi posto tutto ciò che ho fatto:

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

[*]Ati Radeon

il mio xfree

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# NOTE:  This is a NEW IMPROVED version of XF86Config-fbdev that uses the vesa

# driver instead of the fbdev driver.  Thanks to Kenneth Fanyo who pointed

# this out to me.  :Smile: 

# This XF86Config file is designed for use with the VESA framebuffer.

# This generic interface should work with nearly all video cards

# (although not every card will support every resolution).

# With the new driver, it should no longer be required to have frame buffer

# support in the kernel, or to run it on the console.

#

# Enjoy!  :Smile: 

# -- volkerdi@slackware.com

#

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option     "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option     "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option     "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option     "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option     "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

#    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

#    Option      "standby time"  "20"

#    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

#    Option      "off time"      "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

#    Option     "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option     "Xleds" "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#    Option     "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc102"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#

#    Option     "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc101"

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "us"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    ""

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Auto"

# The available mouse protocols types that you can set below are:

#    Auto BusMouse GlidePoint GlidePointPS/2 IntelliMouse IMPS/2

#    Logitech Microsoft MMHitTab MMSeries Mouseman MouseManPlusPS/2

#    MouseSystems NetMousePS/2 NetScrollPS/2 OSMouse PS/2 SysMouse

#    ThinkingMouse ThinkingMousePS/2 Xqueue

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

# The mouse device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

#   Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

#   Option "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"

#   Option "Device"      "/dev/ttyS1"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"		"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# Some examples of extended input devices

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5-50

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-90

vendorname "[My Monitor]"

modelname "[My Monitor]"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA Framebuffer"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    4096

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

vendorname "Generic"

boardname "Radeon 7200[R100]"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "VESA Framebuffer"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

# If your card can handle it, a higher default color depth (like 24 or 32)

# is highly recommended.

#   DefaultDepth 8

#   DefaultDepth 16

   DefaultDepth 24

#   DefaultDepth 32

# "1024x768" is also a conservative usable default resolution.  If you

# have a better monitor, feel free to try resolutions such as

# "1152x864", "1280x1024", "1600x1200", and "1800x1400" (or whatever your

# card/monitor can produce)

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

		Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard"

	Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option "XkbLayout" "it"

	Driver "keyboard" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse"

	Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Driver "mouse"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode  0666

EndSection

bhè se trovate una pecca in tutto ciò vi dico solo che siete dei guru oltre nn posso dirvi...

Invece la scheda audio proprio nulla ho attivato le voci nel kernel ho scaricato alsa-lib ma nulla nn la vede....

Ah altra cosa molto strano al comando lspci mi risponde comando nn trovatoLast edited by alex4988 on Thu Aug 05, 2004 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mriya3

Ciao,

posta il log di X, che trovi in /var/log/XFree86.0.log

così vediamo meglio cos'è che non va

----------

## mriya3

... e per lspci, hai emegiato pciutils ?

ah, già, lspci va solo da root !

----------

## alex4988

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 03 August 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Aug  5 19:54:10 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "VESA Framebuffer"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000830c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1019,1884 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1019,1884 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1019,1884 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1019,1884 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1019,1884 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1019,1884 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1019,1884 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1019,1884 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1019,1884 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5144 card 1002,0038 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xed000000/19, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.1 :Cool:  for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5964 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 Pro AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M10 NP (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NH (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) NK (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon QD (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon QD (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5144)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xed000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DPC  Model: 456  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1998  Week: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 28  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.81

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.592

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 720  vsize 540  refresh: 85  vid: 22843

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  256 x 192 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 720  h_sync_end 776 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 505  v_sync_end 508 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 35.5 MHz   Image Size:  256 x 192 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 828  h_sync_end 900 h_blank_end 936 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 442  v_sync_end 445 v_blanking: 446 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  256 x 192 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 952  h_sync_end 1016 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 627  v_sync_end 630 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  256 x 192 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1184  h_sync_end 1320 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 797  v_sync_end 803 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): End of Monitor1 EDID data --------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=15700

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (280, 210) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (92, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[15] 0	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd08d2000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd08d2000 to 0x44355000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xd08d2000 at 0x44355000

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

----------

## mriya3

Devi abilitare l'AGP...

Nella configurazione del kernel abilita l'AGP per il chipset della tua scheda madre (di preferenza io lo metto come modulo):

```
Device Drivers -> Character Devices ->

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 
```

e poi uno dei moduli (quindi con l'opzione "M") per il chipset della tua scheda madre (es. "VIA Chipset support", che crea il modulo "via-agp" per il chipset via)

e poi lo devi caricare al boot, aggiungendolo a 

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

(o /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 se usi il kernel vecchio)

Nota: quando carichi il driver per l'AGP del tuo chipset il modulo agpgart viene caricato automaticamente

----------

## alex4988

Ciao senti no io ho provato a mettere via-agp nel file che mi hai indicato ma nulla il direct rendering è ancora no.Il kernel era già a posto

----------

## alex4988

Vi posto il mio lspci per vedere come risolvere il problema della scheda audio

bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7 :Cool: 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]

bash-2.05b#

----------

## mriya3

Prova a mettere questo come sezione device di XF86Config:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

        BoardName   "ATI Radeon 7200"

        Option  "DPMS"

        BusID   "AGP:1:0:0"

        Option  "AGPFastWrite"  "on"

        Option  "AgpMode" "4"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## mriya3

... se non va ancora puoi fare anche un post dell'output di

```
lsmod
```

?

----------

## mriya3

Nel bios controlla che hai impostato "AGP" come Primary Video (Bios)

----------

## alex4988

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    11048  -

ide_cd                 37248  -

unix                   24916  -

bash-2.05b#

 no nn va ancora come puoi capire we io per il momento ti ringrazio della tua pazienza ora vado a controllare l'opzione nel bios

----------

## alex4988

allora l'opzione init first display era impostata su agp come temevo cosa psso fare??

----------

## mriya3

Ma il modullo dell'AGP (via-agp) non è caricato! (secondo il tuo output di lsmod)

Quando fai

```
modprobe via-agp
```

ti da qualche errore?

----------

## alex4988

no quando do modprobe via-agp nn escono errori va tutto liscio

----------

## mriya3

Ma allora il modulo dovrebbe caricarsi ed essere listato con lsmod.

```
dmesg
```

ti da qualche messaggio particolare quando provi a caricare il modulo via-agp ?

----------

## alex4988

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

via_agp                 6564  -

agpgart                27276  -

rtc                    11048  -

ide_cd                 37248  -

unix                   24916  -

----------

## mriya3

Adesso è caricato...

se lanci X non va ancora il DRI ?

----------

## alex4988

no nn mi va ancora cacchio oh mi sta facendo penare mica male sta scheda

----------

## mriya3

Dunque...

se il modulo via-agp è caricato corretamente con lsmod dovresti avere qualcosa del tipo:

```
(...)

via_agp                 5632  1

agpgart                27816  2 via_agp

```

e quando sei in X dovrebbe esserci anche il modulo "radeon", cioe qualcosa del tipo:

```
radeon                126116  2
```

Il log di X free mostra sempre la stessa cosa? Cioè 

```
(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available
```

?

----------

## alex4988

allora io quando sono in x nn vedo quello del radeon ecc

----------

## mriya3

Con lsmod, il modulo agpgart è "used-by" via_agp ??

----------

## alex4988

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    11048  -

via_agp                 6564  -

agpgart                27276  -

ide_cd                 37248  -

unix                   24916  -

allora questo è il mio lsmod dentro e fuori da x nn mi viene caricato il modulo radeon come detto da te...Ci possiamo vedere sul canale di gentoo su azzurra?

----------

## mriya3

ok

----------

## alex4988

PROCLAMATELO SANTO QUESTO RAGAZZO

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alex4988 wrote:*   

> PROCLAMATELO SANTO QUESTO RAGAZZO

 Mo che sono rrivato in fondo, son curioso di sapere cosa era successo e perchè non andava... Son curioso ed inoltre rimarrà ai posteri  :Smile: 

----------

## alex4988

per la scheda audio era una caxxata invece per la scheda video (riesco a fare la bellezza di 1100fps su kde)probabilemente era una ricompilazione del kerenl fatta   da me in un modo un pò pessimo perchè difatti l'xfree era configurato bene il ragazzo è veramente in gamba io lo metterei moderatore...

Sentite posso chiedere una guida sull'utilizzo di emerge (tranne man  emerge)in italiano

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-manual.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alex4988 wrote:*   

> il ragazzo è veramente in gamba io lo metterei moderatore...

 

Parli di mriya3  :Very Happy:  . Sono d'accordo nel dire che e' veramente in gamba

----------

## alex4988

si si parlavo di lui dai fallo moderatore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alex4988 wrote:*   

> si si parlavo di lui dai fallo moderatore

 

Come detto nell'altro topic un moderatore non si fa perche' aiuta qualcuno o perche' e molto bravo (se no sarebbero tutti mod).

----------

